# Limo crash kills 20 people in upstate New York



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Seat belts are already a sensitive enough issue in cars and rideshare. They're saying the rules will change because of this accident.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/07/us/new-york-limo-crash/index.html

"_A limousine "failed to stop" at an intersection in upstate New York and struck a parked vehicle, leaving 20 people dead, State Police said Sunday.

The two-car crash happened shortly before 2 p.m. ET Saturday in Schoharie, State Police First Deputy Superintendent Christopher Fiore told reporters. The 2001 Ford Excursion was traveling southwest on State Route 30 when it didn't stop at the intersection with State Route 30 A and collided with an SUV in the parking lot, Fiore said.

All 18 people in the limo were killed, including the driver, Fiore said. Two pedestrians near the unoccupied 2015 Toyota Highlander in the parking lot were also killed, he said._"


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Not a single picture or video showing any bodies or victims.



> A limousine failed to stop at an intersection in upstate New York and struck a parked vehicle


Anyone have any idea how it's possible to hit a parked vehicle that's parked in the middle of an intersection ?

The only picture of the supposed limo shows damage to the front of the car. How every alleged passenger that was supposed to be 20 in number died in this supposed crash is beyond possibility.

I have yet to even hear the name of a passenger or the name of the supposed limo company.

If anyone has a pic or vid of even one actual victim I would love to see it.

The only pictures I see are people standing around shooting the breeze like they're at a barbecue.

If anyone wants, they can just watch the vids from this guy. He breaks it all down.

https://www.youtube.com/user/BuildingNumber7


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

That's pretty bad. 17 year old limo in one of the most strictest states for motor passenger carrier. That's going to be looked into.




Briefing:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

That looks like an SUV with a one row stretch. Should be 10 passengers max plus the driver = 11 people. 18 people in a vehicle that size is serious overloading.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> Seat belts are already a sensitive enough issue in cars and rideshare. They're saying the rules will change because of this accident.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/07/us/new-york-limo-crash/index.html
> 
> ...


Sounds like he ran full speed through an intersection into a parking lot.
2 pedestrians killed also.

Did the driver have a heart attack ?

Did the 17 year old 2001 ford excursion have brakes ?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> That looks like an SUV with a one row stretch. Should be 10 passengers max plus the driver = 11 people. 18 people in a vehicle that size is serious overloading.


17 people with (very likely) zero seatbelt, (+2 pedestrians and 1 driver likely with seatbelt)

EDIT: damn it's hard to do math this late at night.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A 17 year old Limo probably has 500,000 miles on it.

C.N.N. cries out for " Lower Capacity Vehicles ."


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> C.N.N. cries out for " Lower Capacity Vehicles ."


Enter the Smart Car stretch limo-- easily fits up to FOUR passengers


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If Each passenger weighed 150 pounds that was 3,000 pounds of HUMAN WEIGHT ALONE in a 2001 Ford Excursion. Stretched vehicle = added weight. Custom interrior = added weight.
Hope it didnt have stock brakes !
Also road salt state. Brake lines rust out.

Speed must have been excessive.
No one lived.
That is uncommon.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> If Each passenger weighed 150 pounds that was 3,000 pounds of HUMAN WEIGHT ALONE in a 2001 Ford Excursion. Stretched vehicle = added weight. Custom interrior = added weight.
> Hope it didnt have stock brakes !
> Also road salt state. Brake lines rust out.
> 
> ...


_F = m * a_


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I say they were doing over 80 mph.

Note tree damage in picture.
Trees are hard to break.
( top limbs are Obviously sawed by first responders)
They were returning from upstate wine tasting tour.part of a birthday party celebration. 4 sisters were in crash

Obviously high speed. To penetrate dense brush After striking another vehicle and killing 2 pedestrians.

I wonder how well the road was marked regarding upcoming stop. It was a T shaped intersection.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> A 17 year old Limo probably has 500,000 miles on it.
> 
> C.N.N. cries out for " Lower Capacity Vehicles ."


Closer to 2 million miles on its third or fourth engine.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

What a mess.
Scene was described as limo looked like an explosion.
Think the driver spoke english ?



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Closer to 2 million miles on its third or fourth engine.


Driver had to have had heart attack or complete brake failure.
How else can you explain this ?

Full speed through a stop sign.

At the End of a road.

The 17 passengers had every Right to expect a safe ride.
The 2 pedestrians killed did nothing wrong.
Even if you have Complete brake failure, as a driver you can drop gears, use emergency brakes, kill ignition, steer away from innocent pedestrians . . .


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> What a mess.
> Scene was described as limo looked like an explosion.
> Think the driver spoke english ?
> 
> ...


Some of these super stretch runs go on most of the weekend. Either the driver was as high as his pax, or he passed out under fatigue.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Some of these super stretch runs go on most of the weekend. Either the driver was as high as his pax, or he passed out under fatigue.


Well.
This has National Attention.
C.N.N. hourly updates.
N.T.S.B.
20 fatalities.
"Sympathy Strings" ( 4 sisters, newlywed couple, batches of young children left behind.)
They had to call out herses to carry off body bags.
20 people.

Change will come.
Regulation.

For hire transport is now open for extreme scrutiny.

You cant use car over 8 years old in my market. 2010 is at end of the line in December. This was a 2001 Ford Excursion.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Well.
> This has National Attention.
> C.N.N. hourly updates.
> N.T.S.B.
> ...


Skoharie NY is the sticks. Aunt mommy and Uncle Daddy are everywhere.
So inbred yo momma jokes are forbidden by law.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Imagine if driver ran through a stop sign at full speed in a city !
Would have been more than 2 pedestrians.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Imagine if driver ran through a stop sign at full speed in a city !
> Would have been more than 2 pedestrians.


Terrorism.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Terrorism.


Hope this wasnt a " Suicidal Driver".

Straight line off the highway through the stop sign.

Like flying a jet into a building . . .


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Updates:
1) Driver wasn't properly licensed
2) Vehicle failed inspection last month
3) Witness heard loud bang and screaming


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> Updates:
> 1) Driver wasn't properly licensed
> 2) Vehicle failed inspection last month
> 3) Witness heard loud bang and screaming


The Poor pedestrians smashed by a Limo doing 60 m.p.h. !

Did the Driver speak English ?
Why did he Fail to have Proper License ?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> That looks like an SUV with a one row stretch. Should be 10 passengers max plus the driver = 11 people. 18 people in a vehicle that size is serious overloading.


NTSB just announced in a news conference that there were 19 seats.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The" OWNER" of the Limo Company is " "OUT OF THE COUNTRY" and can not be reached !

Was the Driver an ILLEGAL !?!?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> The" OWNER" of the Limo Company is " "OUT OF THE COUNTRY" and can not be reached !
> 
> Was the Driver an ILLEGAL !?!?


The owner may choose to stay out of the country permanently.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The familys of 19 dead people may " "REACH OUT AND TOUCH HIM".

He is hiding money as we type !


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> The" OWNER" of the Limo Company is " "OUT OF THE COUNTRY" and can not be reached !
> 
> Was the Driver an ILLEGAL !?!?


Might as well be... the status of the license and the car itself were certainly illegal.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The DEAD PASSENGERS had Requested Another Vehicle !
But were stuck in that one !

The owners other 3 vehicles have been confiscated.

One of the passengers even texted " I hope we dont Die"! Follow your gut feelings !
( Prestige Limousine of Ganesvoort in northern Saratoga County is the owner company)
( prestige a.k.a. Chauffer Service a.k.a. Saratoga Luxury Limousine a.k.a. Hasey Limousine)
( Shahed Hussain is listed as owner)


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> The DEAD PASSENGERS had Requested Another Vehicle !
> But were stuck in that one !
> 
> The owners other 3 vehicles have been confiscated.
> ...


The owner was an FBI informant. Trending in the news.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

What about the DRIVER !
The one who killed them all !

Unusual how long forthcoming information is taking on him !

The road is a flawed design. Frequent accidents.
The vehicle passenger compartment remained intact.
They Totally Omit the Driver in Statements !


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

So sad. Incredible as even plane crashes tend to have survivors.

From the limited pictures I have seen, there were no skid marks - at least not on the road up to the stop sign. So, he had no brakes or wasn't paying attention.

To say the least, that limo company will be sued into oblivion along with criminal charges and rightly so!



tohunt4me said:


> What about the DRIVER !
> The one who killed them all !
> 
> Unusual how long forthcoming information is taking on him !
> ...


I have seen that he was a 53 yo driver and they gave his name and that he didn't have a limo license.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A SKILLED Driver would have slowed that vehicle even with Absolute Brake failure ! And lessened the severity of impact.
Making the Accident Survivable.
Basically a single vehicle accident.
Out of control striking others


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> Seat belts are already a sensitive enough issue in cars and rideshare. They're saying the rules will change because of this accident.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/07/us/new-york-limo-crash/index.html
> 
> ...


Unless the limo blew up or something.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

The plot thickens:

EXCLUSIVE - Owner of limousine company involved in horror crash is a former FBI informant who was paid $96,000 to go undercover to expose terror plots after fleeing to the US from Pakistan where he'd been accused of murder

Shahed Hussain is the owner of Prestige Limousines, also known as Hasy Limos
It was one of his cars that crashed in upstate New York on Saturday, killing 20 
The vehicle failed a safety inspection last month and the company has had four others taken off the road
Hussain, who also goes by 'Malik', worked as an informant for the FBI after being caught running a DMV scam where he helped test takers cheat
In 2007, he started going undercover in mosques in Newburgh, New York, to record conversations with alleged terrorists

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...volved-horror-crash-former-FBI-informant.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

It blew up or blew by the stop sign.

You drop down to low gear.
Even with total brake failure.
Holler to passengers BRAKES OUT !
Put the car in a ditch and let fenders stop it.
Better to Ruin the car than to Ruin 20 lives !

Allah Akbar was Last thing passengers heard ?

Sue the F.B.I. !

I think it was an accident due to location and intersection history


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

https://apnews.com/08dcc2c5a4c548588476cabb02e62c33

< . . . >
The store manager, Jessica Kirby, told The New York Times the limo was coming down a hill at "probably over 60 mph." In an email to The Associated Press, she complained that the junction where the crashed occurred is accident-prone.

"We have had 3 tractor trailer type trucks run through the stop through our driveway and into a field behind the business," Kirby wrote. "All of these occurred during business hours and could've killed someone then."

She added that the state Department of Transportation has banned heavy trucks from the intersection but there are constant smaller crashes. "More accidents than I can count."
< . . . >


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

1-800-CALL-FBI
"_Hello, FBI? Can I have $96,000 too? I promise I won't drive a limo, AND I'll tell you about all these nasty drivers I know!!_"


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I'll take 96 large. I have info on Al Queda.
They're pricks.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Here in Canada they did a documentary on him , where he would go recruit young black men and get them caught up in terrot

This was his fbi sting video Newburgh 4 documentary







njn said:


> The plot thickens:
> 
> EXCLUSIVE - Owner of limousine company involved in horror crash is a former FBI informant who was paid $96,000 to go undercover to expose terror plots after fleeing to the US from Pakistan where he'd been accused of murder
> 
> ...


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Shit is wild


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jeeze !

F.B.I. WITNESS PROTECTION LIMO SERVICE !

Recruit YOUR FRIENDS !

Why not huh ?
SAMMY THE BULL Gravano was selling X in Arizona.

He shoulda got a Limo co. With 5 names

O.k.
Enough teasing the F.B.I.
CANT smoke in Their prisons.
Im gonna be good now.
. . . i promise. . .

( looks like Trump has " Leverage" on F.B.I. LIMOS now if he wants to use it . . .)
( not like they were running guns to Mexico that A Fed. Agent got shot with . . )


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> What about the DRIVER !
> The one who killed them all !
> 
> Unusual how long forthcoming information is taking on him !
> ...


Read this article. He drove Uber during the week. He drove on weekends for the limo company.

Check out this article from USA TODAY:

'I lost the love of my life,' says widow of New York limo driver involved in crash that killed 20

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...n-unsafe-vehicle-widow-lawyer-say/1583116002/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stray cat said:


> Read this article. He drove Uber during the week. He drove on weekends for the limo company.
> 
> Check out this article from USA TODAY:
> 
> ...


EVERYBODY DRIVES UBER !

I need to start driving Limos



Stray cat said:


> Read this article. He drove Uber during the week. He drove on weekends for the limo company.
> 
> Check out this article from USA TODAY:
> 
> ...


No medical condition.

That leaves brakes.
Driver.
And Road.

How about putting a nice flashing light at the base of that hill BEFORE the stop sign !


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

There is so much mystery about this accident. Something in me says terrorism, but it wont be commented because the media will suppress it.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

cumonohito said:


> There is so much mystery about this accident. Something in me says terrorism, but it wont be commented because the media will suppress it.


that would be a weird type of terrorism. I'm not saying it's not, but without any of the clients being high profile I just can't figure the angle. Also no El Que te type group has claimed it as such


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Does smell a bit terroisteee



TwoFiddyMile said:


> that would be a weird type of terrorism. I'm not saying it's not, but without any of the clients being high profile I just can't figure the angle. Also no El Que te type group has claimed it as such


Some worked in the senate


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

I vote liberal and support Democrats, on all tickets. This stinks of terrorism , not to mention the cockroach has fled to pakistan


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

cumonohito said:


> No need for the adjective, we can disagree on things, and I do indeed exercise my right to vote, been doing it since 1982.


Please stop voting. Take ur voter card & burn it.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Please stop voting. Take ur voter card & burn it.


The owner was a terrorist, HBO did a documentary on him. He was the architect of the newburgh 4. One slick cockroach.



dirtylee said:


> Please stop voting. Take ur voter card & burn it.


This is way over the head of a simpleton such as yourself


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> EVERYBODY DRIVES UBER !
> 
> I need to start driving Limos
> 
> ...


What about no medical condition? The poster? examiner? owner? driver? or passengers and by-standers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> What about no medical condition? The poster? examiner? owner? driver? or passengers and by-standers.


It was stated by wife of driver that he had no medical condition.
( supposibly AFTER the coroners report)

Although he drove the Limo in a dead straight line to utter destruction.

If he had a heart attack and expired before the accident, it would be an Explanation for such DISASTER.

If driver had expired
Pre wreck
It would not be his fault.
Unless
He had a pre existing condition which he ignored . to the peril of the public at large

( it was Stated in the article Attached to the post that i made which you referenced. His wife said in the article " No medical condition". It was implied she knew results of the coroners exxam.)


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

No medical or mental condition by a certified DOJ or DOH employee would have been more plausible than from a newly widow. 

This incident showcases the urging needs of new autonomous veh. for public entertainment, not from boneheads through retrofitting though.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> It was stated by wife of driver that he had no medical condition.
> ( supposibly AFTER the coroners report)
> 
> Although he drove the Limo in a dead straight line to utter destruction.
> ...


IDK about other states, but I believe that one needs a doctor's exam at least every two years to drive the larger passenger vehicles for hire, maybe ten or more pax(?). The way the owner of the limo company apparently operated, it would come as no surprise that he ignored any similar exams for his employees.

It's possible that the driver had a medical problem and nobody, including himself, knew about it. What a tragic incident, all those young lives cut short.

I have a very mild heart condition, and my cardiologist said he was okay with the kind of driving I do, but wouldn't pass me for busses, etc. I've never had any symptoms or issues, it was just a blip in an EKG while I was slightly under for a colonoscopy over ten years ago. I've had angiograms, stress tests, etc and nothing bad shows up. Maybe my current doctor would sign off, but I have no interest in doing that kind of work so I haven't asked.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> IDK about other states, but I believe that one needs a doctor's exam at least every two years to drive the larger passenger vehicles for hire, maybe ten or more pax(?). The way the owner of the limo company apparently operated, it would come as no surprise that he ignored any similar exams for his employees.
> 
> It's possible that the driver had a medical problem and nobody, including himself, knew about it. What a tragic incident, all those young lives cut short.
> 
> I have a very mild heart condition, and my cardiologist said he was okay with the kind of driving I do, but wouldn't pass me for busses, etc. I've never had any symptoms or issues, it was just a blip in an EKG while I was slightly under for a colonoscopy over ten years ago. I've had angiograms, stress tests, etc and nothing bad shows up. Maybe my current doctor would sign off, but I have no interest in doing that kind of work so I haven't asked.


Some post mentioned it is a Uber driver that involved in the incident. 
We believe majority of Uber drivers are better than this limo driver, just my two cents. In our jurisdiction, no Uber drivers need any test or training, just need to pass the 5-star rating and they are safe to go.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

If the limo had Self Driving Technology 20 people would still be alive.
Once Again: Human error. Sad


----------

